# 1st Trip Report



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We just got back from our first trip in the new 23RS. We went to the Outer Banks of NC. About 1k miles round trip. the new trailer was excellent. It actually towed better than our coleman did. Thanks for helping us make the right decision. Two quick questions. Has anyone had the frige freeze everything including the eggs? No matter how low it was set? The second is , the water heater works great on gas but is dead on electric. Is this a dealer issue or did I miss something? Please send more info about the mid atlantic campout this weekend.









Todd, scooter and the Boss
23RS, 01 Super Crew, Equalizer


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't help you on the fridge question. Mine does seem to be a little on the cold side, but I've never had eggs freeze.

As far as the HW heater, check in the main circuit panel. There is a breaker for the water heater, that is probably off.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What fridge do you have?? I do not have any real temp control on my fridge it is factory set for about 38 degrees in the fridge and keeps the freezer at about 5 degrees. and this is with a lot of opening and closing.

One problem that could result in colder then normal operation is the thermostat bulb may have come loose from the cooling fins. The fins will run below freezing and will turn off the heat exchanger before the air temps reach the freezing point.

The AC heater element in the HW tank it could be the GFI outlet or the switch on the back of the water heater.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good trip. Where on the OBX did you stay?

As far as the fridge, I use a little battery powered fan to circulate the air. I got it at camping world.

Like Tim said, check the panel and also check the switch on the heater itself. On mine it is where the electrical connection is.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Todd,

As Tim said - regarding the water heater - check the breaker panel. We had exactly the same issue on our first trip two weeks ago.

The factory had the breaker off because the system had been winterized. Heating up the element without any water around it would not have been good.

Kudos to Keystone for protecting us newbies from ourselves!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you had a good first trip. My fridge does ok, haven't had any temp swings either way. I leave the breaker off for the hot water heating element in the circuit box until I get it heated with LP, then turn the breaker on and heat with electric. This way my kids don't "accidentally" burn out an electric heating element by flipping the switch on and no water in there.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd,

Welcome aboard!!

All the information you could possibly want about the upcoming Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally can be found in the "Rally" forum. Feel free to review it, and make your reservations. I called them yesterday and they still had plenty of spots available. Make sure to tell them that you are with the Mid Atlantic Outbackers so they put you with the rest of us!!

Hope to see you there.

We are having a pot luck on Saturday night, bring your own meat to cook on the grill and a side dish to share with everyone. A good time will be had by all!!!

Jason


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Todd,
The control in the freezer controls both the freezer and the fridge. You may have to slide it up or down to adjust the two compartments the way you want.

That control is just a piece of plastic on the last (?) fin with the themostat bulb hooked to it. By raising or lowering the control all you are really doing is raising or lowering the bulb. Simple, almost too simple. But, it works.

The problem doesn't take much for the bulb to come loose from the control slide. Make sure it isn't stuck up to high that will make both compartments to cold or if it falls down it will shut off to soon and be to warm.

I would suggest getting a thermometer and putting it in the fridge and play with the control in the freezer until you have it at the temp you want in the fridge then but the thermometer in the freezer and do the same thing again. Go back and forth with the thermometer until you have them both where you want them. Just remember when you move the control slide you are adjusting the temp in BOTH compartments.

As for the WH I vote with Doug.

drifter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually the control (sensor) is in the fridge. Placing it higher or lower on the cooling fins should not change the setting but getting closer or farther away from the fins will (closer will be warmer fridge and not close will be colder). If it becomes detached it may freeze in the fridge.

The first picture below is of the Freezer compartment. No Sensor.









The next picture is of the temp sensor mounted on the fridge cooling fins.









The thrid picture is with the fin mounting sleeve removed and the sensor just hanging out in space. It is a thermistor and it is the little yellow nub on the end of the wire


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got two small stick on thermometers at the local hardware. I think they were about a buck each. They're only about an inch in diameter. When the fridge was at room temp, I stuck one in the fridge part and the other in the freezer, then waited a couple days for the sticky stuff to adhere well before turning the fridge back on. Works well.


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I had the same problem with my water heater when I first picked it up. The dealer had to replace some circuit board.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

CamperAndy is right. I be bad.

Must have been standing on my head when I posted.







I gotta quit relying on my memory until I get my Alzheimer's under control.









The procedure is still good though. You just have to stand on your head or turn your fridge upside down. Or, better yet swap the words fridge and freezer around.









The two most important things still stand if you mess with the temperature in one compartment you mess with the other and never listen to me.







Listen to Andy (can you hear him?)









Sorry 
drifter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I glad you enjoyed your camping trip sunny and welcome









Now regarding your extremely cold fridge...forget the eggs and replace with beer..problem solved.









CamperAndy
















Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One additional comment on the freezing problem in the fridge. If the thermistor is connected to the cool fin as it should be then, the thermistor may be bad.

If the control board senses a faulted thermistor it will run continuously in "Limp Mode" and that will result in freezing in the fridge compartment. There is no alarm or indication that the fridge is in "Limp Mode" but frozen eggs is as good an indicator as any.


----------

